# Dell Optiplex device driver problem



## janpat927 (Mar 17, 2005)

I am having some device issues after a reinstallation of *windows xp pro*. When I go into the Device Manager, everything looks fine except for three devices: The *ETHERNET CONTROLLER*, *MULTIMEDIA AUDIO CONTROLLER*, and *SM BUS CONTROLLER *are all yellow with a question mark. I have tried the Dell website and the Resource CD - nothing seems to be working.

I have an *Optiplex GX260*, *Pentium* *4*.

Any help would be extremely appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

The items you need are generally on the Dell CD or at the website. Is it that you can't find them or is it that you are having trouble installing them?


----------



## janpat927 (Mar 17, 2005)

The drivers I have found from the Dell site, I install. But nothing happens. Everything unzips and installs, then prompts me to restart windows. I restart, But nothing changes. Almost like I am not installing the correct driver.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

This is the page Optiplex GX260 ? You could try doing it in Safe Mode.


----------



## janpat927 (Mar 17, 2005)

There are a lot of network drivers, is there a specific one I should be downloading? Also, what driver would I download for the Multimedia Audio Controller?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Several ways to do this. Try the System Configuration Utility on This Page.


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

janpat: you must consider what type of network card you have in your Dell If it is an integrated network card, you will need the Integrated driver, there's only 1 integrated driver, the intel 8245. Try it. If it won't work try the 3 com.

The Audio driver is easy. You have only two choices. Either Integrated or Harmon Kardon. If you have a separate card for your audio, use the H-K driver. If it is integrated, use the Analog device driver. 

Your SM bus Controller is the Intel Chipset driver.


----------



## Leec65 (Jan 11, 2007)

you might want to try this with your Dell cd in the drive go back to Device Manager and right click on each one and install driver then point it to your cd, windows will know what driver it want to use


----------



## janpat927 (Mar 17, 2005)

I did the suggestions, and everything is working now except for the network device. I installed the two drivers (integrated and 3com). Neither worked. The only thing that changed was there is no yellow question mark or "Other Devices" tab. My computer still isnt seeing the network card. If I go into the Device Manager, there is no "Network" options..... I am at a loss now, because that is my primary source for internet.


----------



## Leec65 (Jan 11, 2007)

go to network connections in control panel and what does it say


----------



## janpat927 (Mar 17, 2005)

All it has is my dial-up connection that I have temprarily set up until I get the network card working again.


----------



## Leec65 (Jan 11, 2007)

in your first post you said that you had ETHERNET CONTROLLER with a yellow flag by it is this gone now?
how did you get the other working by updating drivers in Device Manager or just downloading the drivers and installing them?
in the 2 boxs I have here the network card is under "network adapter" in the Device Manager


----------



## janpat927 (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes, initially there was a yellow flag on the Ethernet Controller in the Device Manager. However, now it is completely gone... There is NOTHING ethernet/network related at all in device manager. I fixed the other two by downloading the drivers and installing them.


----------



## Leec65 (Jan 11, 2007)

go to add hardware in contral panel and see if windows can find it from there, also put your cd in to point to the drivers if windows can see it


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

You may have an issue with ethernet card onboard, why not just purchase a pci ethernet care, they are inexpensive and go from there.


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

janpat: when you installed the network controller dirvers., do you recall seeing them installed or were they just stored in C:\Dell\drivers, for manual installation later?


----------



## janpat927 (Mar 17, 2005)

Once I downloaded the driver, it popped up saying to "Open" it to install it. So that is what I did. I have tried adding new hardware by manually choosing the device from a list and then picking a driver. The only ones that showed up for Network Adapter were two drivers from Microsoft. So I just kept going and now have a Microsoft Loopback Adapter LAN connection in my Network Places. I can't check to see if it works where I am at right now, so I am not sure how to test it or know that it is working.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

When you start your system and go into Bios do you have and onboard Network (LAN) "card" enabled?


----------

